

What is a Smalltalk “image”? - waffle_ss
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3561145/what-is-a-smalltalk-image

======
waffle_ss
OK, I understand why the title would get edited (I couldn't think of a very
good way to summarize it and "Smalltalk images are (sort of) alive" may not be
very good), but I linked specifically to the second answer because that's what
I found fascinating: <http://stackoverflow.com/a/3617319/215168>

Why did the submission link get edited to point to the question? The question
and top answer (which is copied from Wikipedia) are not all that interesting I
think.

------
endlessvoid94
It seems like there's a growing renewed interest in the tools of old (like
smalltalk). Happy to see it.

------
treerex
Most Lisps do this as well.

